# crest 2.4 ghz train revolution



## trainedmonkey (Sep 21, 2010)

Has anyone used the crest train revolution 2.4 ghz to to lash up trains from different manufacturers? I.e a usa trains sd70 and an aristocraft dash9. And can the train revolution compensate for the speed difference between the two trains?


----------



## Chris_Haon (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes. You can adjust the speed curve in the menu.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can create an offset, just a linear one... it will not do a perfect job, but it is a low cost solution. 

It has been shown though, that under load, locomotives tend to work better together because they sort of load share... this goes for locos directly coupled together. 

Greg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

It has better than linear speed matching. See link below..............Jim 

http://aristocraftforum.com/NewDocs...7000-3.doc


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know I should have remembered that update... it was not in the original firmware... 

Yeah, with the curve (that's the big one) and the start voltage and the MU speed offset you can play quite a bit... I stand corrected and updated ha ha! 

The curve really helps because not all locos have the same type of speed vs. voltage response. 

Greg


----------



## trainedmonkey (Sep 21, 2010)

That is great news i currently have a lot of locomotives in need of dcc and they are a mix of aristocraft bachman usa trains and mth. The train engineer looks like the most bang for my buck, thanks for all your help.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It is a lot of bang for your buck, even with the receiver price going up 50%... it's the "middle ground" between very simple remote control and DCC / MTS 

Greg


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Greg, 
Maybe you can help me out, i am looking where to buy Aristocraft CRE57003SS, i cannot find a distributor, thank you very much. Bernd


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg, why do you say the Revolution receivers have gone up 50%? Am I missing something? I believe RLD Hobbies still has diesel receivers available for $89, which is only about a $7 increase over his previous price.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed, been over this before... in another thread.... arguing with Kevin... street price was 65-67 bucks each in a six pack. 

Then they were out for a long time, and with a price increase and no stock. the price for ANYTHING when it is not available is BS.. 

Street price is now about $85 each. If you go back and research what the going prices were, you'll see the truth. 

The 50% increase was based on the initial pricing of about $100 each... since then the price has come down. (Note my statement was made in October) 

So NOW you have about $21 increase, which is about a 30% increase. 

(nothing wrong, it's a bargain, especially if you like the quality of sound and lack of control) 

Greg 

oops.... seems the 6 packs sold out right away... and also rumor is that Aristo took some of the Diesel ones and reprogrammed to Steam... so you might find diesels out now.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification, Greg. Since I never bought the receivers 6 at a time, I always looked at the individual prices, and as I said above, at RLD those have only gone up about 10%. Now I understand where your number came from.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the 6 pack is a much better price and the system really makes (financial) sense with one transmitter and multiple receivers... (like DCC ha ha) 

Greg


----------

